# Ryobi Trimmer Head not turning



## Viper32

I have a Ryobi trimmer that the head want turn on. I pulled the cable out of the shaft and it seems okay. I cannot figure out how to get the part that the head attaches to out any suggestions? Model Number RY30000 (CS30)

Heres a link the exact one below

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?CNTTYPE=PROD_META&pos=n20&MID=9876&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes&N=2984+5234&CNTKEY=misc%2fsearchResults.jsp

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## tom tilson

Look carefully at the hole the drive cable is insered in and you will see a screw, probably a torx, remove it and the clutch drum should slide off. You will then see the clutch elements. You will see an arrrow showing which way to turn the element to remove. You may have to get a helper to hold the crank, and take a blunt punch and put it on the heaviest part of the element at an angle to apply force in the dierection indicated and strike it with a hammer. They usually unscrew pretty easy. Carefully observe the order that you remove the parts so that you assemble correctly.


----------



## Viper32

tom tilson said:


> Look carefully at the hole the drive cable is insered in and you will see a screw, probably a torx, remove it and the clutch drum should slide off. You will then see the clutch elements. You will see an arrrow showing which way to turn the element to remove. You may have to get a helper to hold the crank, and take a blunt punch and put it on the heaviest part of the element at an angle to apply force in the dierection indicated and strike it with a hammer. They usually unscrew pretty easy. Carefully observe the order that you remove the parts so that you assemble correctly.


Maybe I asked incorrectly. The motor clutch assembly is working fine. Its something wrong in the shaft that the trimmer head is attached to. I got the cable out but cannot figure out how to get the part that the trimmer head bolts to out of the shaft to check out.

Mark


----------



## scrench

probally stripped the cable


----------



## Viper32

No the cable looks fine. Its like a brand new one..........

Mark


----------



## blackwell_316

ck the siver coupler on the upper drive shaft. where the lower drive shft conects to the upper. it should be square. these are bad about stripping out


----------



## certifiedtech

Is it a split shaft?


----------



## mike_in_sd

Actually I have almost the same problem .. but ... to make it simple my problem is 
a piece of the flex cable actually broke off in the curved alluminum tube. When I pulled
the flex cable out .. a big piece of it stayed in there. How do i get to that piece ?

thanks


----------



## rickyll

Read your message and I have a similar problem. I think the clutch is not working properly. IS the screw a regular right hand turn to tighten, or a ledt turn to losen? Thanks Rickyll


----------



## peppy

1) Engine runs but the head does NOT spin?
2) Is it a Expand-it™ Attachment System Trimmer that converts to Pruner, Edger, Blower, Tiller, Straight Shaft Trimmer, and Brush etc....?
If it is, disconnect to lower attachment and start the trimmer up and see if the upper shaft spins when you throttle up. If it does, then you problem is in you lower shaft and probably here









What you see is the head gears stripped, stopping it fom turning


If the upper shaft is NOT turning when you throttle up, you problems lies somewhere between the upper shaft and you crank.

To remove the clutch bell/ clutch there will be an arrow on it showing the direction it can be removed. Put a drop of penetrant oil on it to remove easier. Also to remove the clutch, remove the spark plug and let the piston go to BDC. Insert a piece of rope or twine to stop the piston from reaching TDC when you pull on the pull starter. This will keep the clutch or flywheel from spinning. when removing the clutch, (I ues a pair of channel locks with teeth protectors to keep form scoring the metal) turn in the direction of the arrow. and it will spin off. If you keep turning and nothing is happening, you might not of used enought rope in the cylinder. It should have some resistance


----------



## peppy

Mike in SD 

Shove the piece you took out back in and get a wire coat hanger to push it down further to slide the entire shaft out


----------

